# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Rzucenie palenia - skutki

## Man

Witam, mam astmę i przez 2,5 miesiąca paliłem papierosy (wiem wiem, nie jestem dumny)
Nie miałem wtedy jakiś napadów duszności itp.
Teraz gdy rzuciłem (miła 9 dzień) oddycha mi się nieco ciężej. Czytałem że takie coś może być efektem ubocznym rzucania palenia, organizm się oczyszcza czy coś i musi minąć jakiś czas żeby wszystko wróciło do normy. 
Miał ktoś już podobne doświadczenia? 

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## PaulinaO

Mój brat tak miał, to wszystko przejdzie. Organizm chyba się oczyszcza. a jak nie to skonsultuj się z lekarzem :Smile: !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jednak radziłabym wybrać się do lekarza, tak na wszelki wypadek, żeby niczego nie przeoczyć :Wink:

----------


## doktorx

przejdzie, na spokojnie  :Smile:

----------

